# Excessive Rust



## sergmelo (Oct 8, 2004)

Has anyone had problems with rusting on the frame. We seem to have excessive rust on the pipes near the hitch, the frame between the wheels and on the screws that hold the trim on. We have had some screws break off because they were rusty. Our Outback is a 2004 and even though we store it outside the rust seems to be excessive. Any ideas? It is still under warrenty so we are taking it to the dealership but we would like to prevent this in the future. I did read the ideas about the screws and it sounds good. does anyone know of any Outback Ralleys in the Missouri area for next year?
Sergio action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

No issues with rust. I have had the screw heads break off. I believe 9 of them before I noticed









Brought it back to the dealer and had them all replaced. Reason they broke off was that they were over torqued from the factory. No issues since.









Thor


----------

